# Need for Speed - My journey to eliminate the gray tide!



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve here, and I wanted to take this thread to update my progress of painting through my collection of models. I buy more than I can paint, and that is a problem. I have been working to get much faster and subscribe to the 'arms length' painting approach. I will be posting images here of completed and WIP projects that mirror what I am showing off and working on with my blog. Comments and critiques are welcome. 

*As of 5/1/2017*
2017 models painted: 49 (106% of 2016)
2016 total models painted: 46

I am showing off today Ulantor, the Red Doom. He is a famous Knight Paladin for House Taranis. Today, I wanted to showcase the model and tease a later set of posts about my Slaanesh Subjugator Titan. Let me know what you think!

Pics are attached below. More reading about Ulantor can be found here on my blog. I am looking forward to journeying through the Slaanesh Subjugator titan (scratch-built) painting process and creation with you.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't buy more anymore. Unless there is some new release for space marines. Fortunately I collect only SM. But it is always hard to resist other models.

Knight looks great and clean. I recently took interest in those knight models because of mobile game and plan to do 1-2 Freeblades. And Titan looks awesome.

What armies do you collect and what else will you paint ?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome Subjugator! Go Go Slaanesh Team!


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

I wish that I had your restraint. Thank you for the compliments, I thought to add some weathering, and I may eventually.

As for other armies, I collect Eldar and Dark Eldar, Imperium, and Tyranids. Anything that has a cool model really. That can add to the problem. Any release could be appealing to me.

I still take pride in beating last year's totals already, and I will keep chugging along.


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

Good evening! Just finished another model that I have been working on for a long time. The gray tide just took another hit!

Behold, my Herald of Tzeentch on a Burning Chariot!

More images here on my painting blog. Fortress Erioch I have also placed a guide there on how I painted my Herald.

C&C welcome! Have a great night.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice 👍


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks. A lot of new ideas and techniques were used on this model. Not all were perfect, but I grew as a painter from this project.


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

*Mk III Iron Warriors Tactical Squad Complete - What do you think?*

We often see two different styles of Iron Warriors, a very gritty version where the yellows are muted (30k and forgeworld follows this scheme), and a very colorful style that you see more in 40k where the yellows are a huge contrast to the dark metallics.

I posted a finished squad of the former - Mk III marine squad painted gritty using a tutorial from the Golden D6. Please let me know what you think! Do you prefer this style or the more powerful yellow scheme?

Fortress Erioch: Iron Warriors Tactical Squad Complete - Iron Within! Iron Without!

On a side note, this is the first tactical squad I have ever painted! Shame......


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I definitely like the less shiny yellow as it goes nicely with the rest of the models but I think you have used too much wash.

There are some very nicely done areas but most of the models are too dark. They look like they came from some dirty water after weeks. So my only recommendation is to be careful with wash and also add some highlights even if it's applied only by drybrush and it will look much better.


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I decided to 'iron' the models up a bit and add more silver which also adds as a highlight. Let me know what you think!

Fortress Erioch: Iron Warriors Mk III Tactical Squad - Now more irony!


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

It looks definitely better. Next time you can try to drybrush whole miniature with leadbelcher and pick up highlight with light drybrush. Then use wash carefully. You might even use sponge or stippling technique to give weathered look.

But it is totally up to you. I am looking forward to your next attempt.


----------

